# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  DermoScan X2, skin pigmentation skin analysis system, DermoScan GmbH, Regensburg, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - DermoScan GmbH

dermoscan.de/dermoscan-x2

----------


## Airicist

X2 product video

Apr 10, 2017




> Total Body Mapping    
> • Simple operation and time-saving workflow
> • Automatic comparison of pigment inks
> • Connected with the DermoGenius ultra video microscope system for the microscopy and storage of the Naevi

----------

